# growisofs and large files



## Ghirai (Aug 13, 2009)

It seems that growisofs refuses to burn large files (i tried to burn a 4.4GiB file).

After searching, i can across some (dated) message which suggested to use cdrtools-devel (http://www.opensubscriber.com/message/freebsd-questions@freebsd.org/276844.html).
Is the solution still applicable? I also read that people couldn't read those files on FreeBSD after they burned them? Is that true? Any solutions?

I'm using:

```
# mkisofs -v
mkisofs 2.01 (i386-unknown-freebsd7.1)

# growisofs --help
* growisofs by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 7.1

# uname -mrs
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2 i386
```

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2009)

try

```
$ burncd dvdrw path/to/image.iso
```

perhaps 4.4G is little more that dvd is capable of storing.
try burning 4.3G 4.38G iso

4.4G is about limit, that you can burn to dvd, but I can't tell you exact number (in Bytes)


----------



## Ghirai (Aug 13, 2009)

Possible, although the file i was trying to burn is actually a DVD image.
I remember having this problem before, and i managed to burn it in Windows.

Just tried with a 3.8GiB file and it worked.
I'll try to burn the 4.4GiB one from Windows, and see if it works.

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## ale (Aug 13, 2009)

AFAIK, the ISO9660 filesystem has a limit of 4GB as a max size for a single file.

EDIT:
Can you try using the _-iso-level 3_ option using mkisofs?


----------



## Ghirai (Aug 13, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Can you try using the _-iso-level 3_ option using mkisofs?



I get the same error:


```
Executing 'mkisofs -J -R -iso-level 3 /c2 | builtin_dd of=/dev/pass0 obs=32k seek=0'
mkisofs: Value too large to be stored in data type. File /c2/c2.img is too large - ignoring
```

The file is 4681709579 bytes long.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2009)

did you try to burn it with burncd?


----------



## ale (Aug 13, 2009)

Ghirai said:
			
		

> The file is 4681709579 bytes long.


This is too much. The limit should be about 4*1024^3 bytes


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> This is too much. The limit should be about 4*1024^3 bytes



something like that, but remember that DVD has space for 4'700'000'000 bytes


----------



## ale (Aug 13, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> something like that, but remember that DVD has space for 4'700'000'000 bytes


I'm not referring to the capability of a dvd, but to the max size of a single file in a ISO9660 filesystem.


----------



## ale (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's the prove (on sh):

```
HUGE_FILE=4_gigs_file
dd if=/dev/random of="$HUGE_FILE" bs=1048576 count=4096
echo "$HUGE_FILE" > "$HUGE_FILE".lst
mkisofs -o "$HUGE_FILE".iso -V "$HUGE_FILE" -iso-level 3 --path-list "$HUGE_FILE".lst
```
Note than _bs=1048576 count=4096_ is 4*1024^3 bytes.
With this you will get
	
	



```
mkisofs: Value too large to be stored in data type. File 4_gigs_file is too large - ignoring
```
Subtracting 1 from _count_ (-1Mb) or from _bs_ (-4Kb) you will be able to run mkisofs.

Maybe you can try using split(1) on your big file to fill the dvd.
Or experimenting with UDF.


----------



## Ghirai (Aug 13, 2009)

How do i write an UDF DVD?

This doesn't seem to work:


```
# growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0 -udf /c2
Executing 'mkisofs -udf /c2 | builtin_dd of=/dev/pass0 obs=32k seek=0'
mkisofs: Value too large to be stored in data type. File /c2/c2.img is too large - ignoring
```


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2009)

read
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195


----------



## ale (Aug 13, 2009)

The mkisofs man page says that udf support is alpha and that it's not possible to create udf only images.
You may want to try sysutils/cdrkit but I'm not sure it is going to work.


----------



## Ghirai (Aug 13, 2009)

I see.

In that case i'll just burn my shit from Windows to save me the hassle. Hopefully the situation will improve.

Thanks.


----------

